# How do I store my liquid ferts?



## ulster exile (8 Jul 2008)

Are they ok in the cupboard under my tank or should I be fridging them?  Only asking as I noticed that my trace mix appears to have some mould or something on it!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (8 Jul 2008)

well my gin never lasts long enough to go in the fridge...

... no wait.. you said ferts


----------



## ulster exile (8 Jul 2008)

Gin? Bluech!  Whisky's what you want mate, 'specially the good stuff from the right side of the Irish sea 

Only the trace mix lasts any length of time - I make up 250ml batches and dose 10ml 3 times a week, so it can last 8 weeks really.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (8 Jul 2008)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> Gin? Bluech!  Whisky's what you want mate, 'specially the good stuff from the right side of the Irish sea



I do like whiskey.. but I have extremely expensive tastes. I find the cheaper stuff tastes like Jeyes Fluid!

seriously though.. Ive never had a problem with under the tank storage. but if your struggling then lowering the temperature is always going to slow things down.


----------



## ulster exile (8 Jul 2008)

Cheers Matt, confirmed what I thought!

And as for the whisky - you get what you pay for!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (12 Jul 2008)

Heya Chrisi,
Yes try fridging, or try freezing some. Try using water that you pre-boiled (and left to cool). Try using a sterilised bottle.

Or try all of the above!


----------

